# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Гостевая книга >  Как вставить картинки

## Гауранга дас

преданые, не могу вставить фотографии, подскажите как это сделать!!! :swoon:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> преданые, не могу вставить фотографии, подскажите как это сделать!!!


Фото вставлять так:
1) Нажать кнопочку «Расширенный режим» ответа.
2) Нажать кнопочку «Управление вложениями».
3) Нажать кнопочку «Добавить файлы» (появится окошко выбора файлов).
4) Выбрав фотки со своего компьютера, нажать кнопочку «Загрузить файлы».
5) Нажать кнопочку «Готово».

----------


## Гауранга дас

да я так все и делала еще днем,дохожу до команды "готово",а он мне пишет:" чтобы использовать уже загруженное вложение, просто перетащите его на поле с соответствующей надписью"

----------


## Гауранга дас

меня, кстати, зовут Вену Мадхури даси, а Гауранга дас - это мой муж.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> да я так все и делала еще днем,дохожу до команды "готово",а он мне пишет:" чтобы использовать уже загруженное вложение, просто перетащите его на поле с соответствующей надписью"


Перетащите картинки в нижнее окошко, там где написано "Вложения".

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> меня, кстати, зовут Вену Мадхури даси, а Гауранга дас - это мой муж.


Так поменяйте ник. Попросите кого-то из администраторов форума поменять.

----------


## Гауранга дас

Я так и хотела сначала сделать, но муж тоже пользуется форумом и ему удобней через мой ящик.

----------


## Гауранга дас

Может быть написать сразу 2 имени, это нормально? Я видела, так делают в скайпе.

----------


## Гауранга дас

Я сделала так Вы сказали, и картинка заняла весь экран в отдельной вкладке, я попробовала несколько раз повторить, но она просто занимает весь экран и нет возможности ее отправить  :sed:

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Я так и хотела сначала сделать, но муж тоже пользуется форумом и ему удобней через мой ящик.


Вы можете сделать новый бесплатный ящик и зарегистрироваться под своим именем.

----------


## Lakshmana Prana das

> Я сделала так Вы сказали, и картинка заняла весь экран в отдельной вкладке, я попробовала несколько раз повторить, но она просто занимает весь экран и нет возможности ее отправить


Попробуйте то же самое проделать в другом браузере. 
Хотя странно... Все должно получаться. Попросите мужа, может, у него получится.

Еще вариант выкладывания фото - поместить фото на http://www.radikal.ru/ , а сюда в форум просто поставить ссылку.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

А чего все так сложно? я вставлял картинку парой кликов вообще... Там, где составляется текст сообщения, есть иконка "image", при нажатии на нее вылазит формочка, предалагающая загрузить картинку с интернета или локального компа. Выбираете картинку и всё.

----------


## Гауранга дас

http://www.radikal.ru/action.aspx         я надеюсь теперь получилось.....

----------

